# Charlottesville/Albemarle County



## dyoung (Apr 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any insight on timing for morels in this area? I live out near Monticello and have plenty of land to hunt and have been out the last several days without finding anything (including non-morel mushrooms).


----------



## kevin t (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah I would say after the rain tues you should be finding them. I found some today in powhatan but they were tiny greys . Next time it rains though more will definitely pop and they should be bigger


----------



## pauliep (Apr 16, 2014)

I hunt in Rappahannock and Madison Counties, about 45 minutes to an hour north of C-ville, and they haven't popped yet in my early spots. I'd say next weekend they will definitely be showing. Usually they're showing by the 20th of April around here, and I find them up in Shenandoah National Park (at high elevations) until mid-May.


----------

